# Still more reasons why all HDMI cable are the same



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: CNET


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I really like your graphic that shows the difference btw analog and digital. If there are still peoples who can't get it.... just take it as a fact and move on.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

great read! Much of it I was aware of but it's a nice refresher. I don't have 1 HDMI over $10. No issues.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Excellent write up! I also have not spent more than $10 for HDMI cables.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great read. Thanks!

I've posted in the past about my redmere experience. 50ft hdmi w/ redmere... Works perfectly and the cable is thin and flexible. Bonuses all the way around.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This just confirms what I have been saying for a long time, Im glad to hear that I was not off my rocker. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I wish I had educated myself a bit more before purchasing HDMI cables back in the day. I was fluffed full of misinformation and ended up paying almost $100 for my first. Really cool looking and neat packaging though.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^^^
well, then I have to thank you 'cause it's because of ppl like you on these type of forums that shared their experiences that I knew enough to not pay for fluff :T

cheers


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

yoda13 said:


> ^^^^^
> well, then I have to thank you 'cause it's because of ppl like you on these type of forums that shared their experiences that I knew enough to not pay for fluff :T
> 
> cheers


Glad I could help you and others out. Now, how about offsetting the cost of my ignorance?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I ordered 2 "1.4" 25ft HDMI cables on eBay for 14dollars and they work perfect


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> This just confirms what I have been saying for a long time, Im glad to hear that I was not off my rocker. Thanks for posting this.


That's exactly how I feel!

Great post.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Great read. I tried the cheap hdmi vs more expensive / name brand hdmi and could not tell any difference...... Well except I over paid for it. 

A+ for sharing this article with others.
Thanks


----------

